# Any one wanting to get rid of some Monster Shads



## Stxtreme05 (Mar 6, 2008)

Im looking for any one out there thst has any monster shads they are wanting to get rid of. If you do let me know. :T :B


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Live ones, dead ones???


----------



## Stxtreme05 (Mar 6, 2008)

The Bagley Monster Shads


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

How much would you like to pay?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

they dont hold up all that well in my opinion what you lookin to do with them. think i have a one that the foil all peeled off and another the paint has cracked on


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

If you ever find a good Monster Shad, hold onto it. I have 5 of these lures and only one is what I would call a good one. It runs great and has been pounded by 3 fish in the 36-40" range. As for my others, they wont run properly and never get bit.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I bought a Bagley DB08 last year and the paint cracked after 20 minutes in the water.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

There are a bunch on eBay


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Avoid the foil finish monster shad. Like jshbuckeye, I've had a couple split right down the belly after less than an hour of trolling. I haven't had to much trouble with the painted monster shad. The lure is wood, so if you notice some swelling or cracking... let the lure dry out for a couple of days (indoors) and then seal it up with epoxy or clear nail polish. I'll second Esoxhunter, when you get a good running one, hold on to it.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

All you guys complaining about your monster shads that have cracked If you make me and offer I can not refuse I will buy them from you especially the foil ones Iam mostly looking for the ones that were made in Florida they are the ones that crack and split. the newer ones are made in china and will not run. E-Mail my at [email protected]


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

I put a coat of epoxy on before running them and it saves them from cracking.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

there's a mess of 'em on there now.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

several years back that gold foil was a hot color.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

is there an obvious way to tell a chinese MS from a florida-made one ?
besides how they run


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I believe it says on the packaging where it was manufactured. If I remember right, the ones I purchased in the past said they were proudly made in the Dominican Republic. The Dominican Republic is well renowned for producing quality cigars and professional baseball players, but I don't know about their fishing lures.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Once the Monster Shad is out of the package, the easiest way for me to tell if it is a new one, is to look at the rear screw eye. On the older MSs, the screw eye will be made with much larger diameter wire than on the new ones. The size of the wire is not even close. Also, they had a run of the newer MSs with the medium depth lip, that had the lead weight on the lip, they will not run. I will not buy the new ones. To me, there is no better MS to buy than a foil finish. Envirotec them , and they will last, when they crack, do it again.
John


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

good stuff luredaddy. i agree on the foil finish baits...


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Wish i could go into someones house do some work for them charge em then when it fails tell them well just do this and it willbe fine tillnext time do it again thanks for your business. Thought i was buying a finished product that is why i bought all the Tuff Shads i could afford when i heard he was going to stop making them.


----------

